# Breastfeeding and pain management



## 18633 (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm one day into my IBS diagnosis and in alot of pain. Orignially thought my pain was a kidney stone flare up (had one during my first pregnancy) and so I was relieved to learn it was IBS - now, after my research, I'm thinking a kidney stone would have been better.My daughter is three months old and I'm still nursing. My doc said there are no med's he can prescribe that are okay for me to take while breastfeeding. I'm IBS-C, besides fiber supplements, any advice on what I can take for back pain and cramps? I've tried Ex Strength Tylenol and Advil but the pain isn't letting up. My doc suggested fiber supplements, is there any one brand that you prefer over another? My ultimate goal is to nurse for a minimum of 6 months (three more to go) but if I can't manage this pain I may need to stop early.Thanks~Zuzu


----------



## 16001 (Aug 15, 2006)

Try taking citrucel every day. Also ask about imodium, it is safe for pregnancy so why not bf??


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've never seen Imodium listed as totally safe for pregnancy, it is just low risk enough that if you need it they usually do not say too much about you taking it (Class B-no animal damage in tests, but no human tests).Probably be OK in breastfeeding as so little Imodium gets in the blood stream. BUT I don't know of any studies showing it is safe and you wouldn't want to constipate an infant for no reason.Anyhow for IBS-C onstipation predominate you wouldn't want to take Imodium.Fiber will really vary from person to person as to preference. I might try Benefiber it seems to have a good rep. Also you might look at diet overall (I use www.fitday.com ) if you eat enough whole grains, fruits and veggies you can get a lot more fiber from that than from any pill. I average about 35 grams of fiber a day and I'm not eating that hard a diet to follow.You might try taking a magnesium supplement at the USRDA (I almost never make my magnesium minimum with the diet anyway, this program tracks all those nutrients...I'm doing it for weight loss, but it is good for checking what is missing in your diet nutrition-wise as a general check). Staying to the USRDA of ~400 mgs a day should probably be OK and might help loosen up the stools a bit. Try magnesium oxide it isn't as well absorbed so stays in the colon where you want it (check how much you may be getting from any vitamins you are taking for breast feeding first).You might also check any vitamins you are taking. If they are high in calcium or have iron they may be constipating you more and taking just the ones you need might help loosen things up as well as keep the baby healthy since you can't add nutrients you don't eat.You may need calcium but make sure you are getting at least 1 mg of Magnesium for every 2 grams of Calcium to block it's constipating effect.K.ETA: PS for the back pain being pregnant and caring for an infant can be hard on the back. Adding a general back pain stretching and exercise program may help if some of it is strain on the back muscles from all the changes your body has been through.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Zuzu. I've been where you are, docs are very reluctant to give meds to nursing moms. Better safe then sorry. Fiber supplements can be helpful but you do need to take them regularly. Citrucel supposedly causes less gas then other brands. I simply tried some diet changes cooked vegies. Hot herbal teas this helped quite a bit and it won't hurt the baby. I also found that Fiber Choice was easy to take since it is chewable and doesn't require a lot of water. With most fiber supplements you need to drink a ton of water which I can't do all at once. I have to sip my water throughout the day,so that worked better for me. Take care.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi again. I forgot to mention that peppermint tea is very helpful for pain, so unless your suffer from heartburn as well it just might help and should also be safe.


----------



## 16001 (Aug 15, 2006)

Peppermint tea may not work for everyone. For me peppermint actually makes the pain worse. I mean you should try it, but just know it may not work.


----------

